# What was this?



## musicislife (May 29, 2012)

So I saw a guy pass out yesterday. It was 90 degrees out, and he was sweating bullets. Anyway the EMTs got him on a strecher, then he woke up as he was riding to the rig. Was this a bad case of heat exhaustion? (these are the only signs ans symptoms I know, I wasnt there to assess.)


----------



## al.emt (May 29, 2012)

hard to know what truly was without seeing the pt and the vitals and history and medications hes on. but seems to be heat exhaustion. 

could be playing possum for a ride to the ER for some pain meds 

you will never know ^_^


----------



## Tigger (May 29, 2012)

musicislife said:


> So I saw a guy pass out yesterday. It was 90 degrees out, and he was sweating bullets. Anyway the EMTs got him on a strecher, then he woke up as he was riding to the rig. Was this a bad case of heat exhaustion? (these are the only signs ans symptoms I know, I wasnt there to assess.)



How would we have any idea what is going on given that there is about zero in the way of clinical findings posted?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2012)

Tigger said:


> How would we have any idea what is going on given that there is about zero in the way of clinical findings posted?



And hundreds of options as to the etiology behind him "passing out".


I'm glad you're excited about this and interested in it dude but I'm not glad that you keep posting vague situations and asking "what happened?" None of us are going to be able to answer that.

There are a million references for different books on here to further your education, use those resources to actually further your education and understanding rather than asking hypothetical, and now borderline obnoxious "scenarios".

Have you read any of the other scenarios on here that have been popular? They are very detailed with lots of information. You give us nothing and ask for answers. 

I told someone to lay off you recently when they were being a tool but now I'm starting to think maybe I should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## musicislife (May 29, 2012)

jeeze didnt realize how hurtful people are on this site...whatever, I just wont post stuff here again...strangers, you win once again :sad:


----------



## medicdan (May 29, 2012)

musicislife said:


> jeeze didnt realize how hurtful people are on this site...whatever, I just wont post stuff here again...strangers, you win once again :sad:



I don't think posters are looking to be hurtful, but to guide you in your future questions. It's genuinely difficult for us to answer your question as posted, and members were asking for additional information, and providing advice for the future.

If you chose not to post here again, that's your prerogative (CLs, forgive me for speaking on behalf of the forum), but understand it's not the intention of the posters here to be "hurtful", merely "helpful".


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 29, 2012)

Given that you've provided exactly as much information as can be obtained from somebody driving by the scene without stopping, you're not giving us much to work with.

From what I've seen, nobody has been hurtful in their posts.  Like emt.dan stated, it is your choice not to post here again if that is what you decide.


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2012)

Dude, no one is telling you not to post here. As ron said, keep the enthusiasm. But to post a situation where there is zero information and hundreds of possibilities is rather pointless. Your best bet is to talk to your crew/classmates/teachers/people who were there, etc. We really can't offer anything to "So my friend made this guy that was unconscious. What caused it?"

We are more than happy to answer questions, but have some substance to them. If its a basic question like that, there's no reason people you know can't answer it. Especially if they know more info about it. Also, do some researching on your own. Us feeding you answers does little to increase your knowledge. Research it yourself and you will learn and retain much more. If you can't find what you're looking for, by all means ask 

You'd be doing yourself a disservice by leaving the site. There is a wealth of information here to be tapped in to. Just understand that we are not all omniscient.


----------



## Achilles (May 29, 2012)

musicislife said:


> jeeze didnt realize how hurtful people are on this site...whatever, I just wont post stuff here again...strangers, you win once again :sad:



We're not being hurtful, we just can't give you advice on such a vague post. And you did piss a lot of people off by telling them that all of your scenarios were fake. You're being analytical and it's pesky.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 29, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> I don't think posters are looking to be hurtful, but to guide you in your future questions. It's genuinely difficult for us to answer your question as posted, and members were asking for additional information, and providing advice for the future.
> 
> If you chose not to post here again, that's your prerogative (CLs, forgive me for speaking on behalf of the forum), but understand it's not the intention of the posters here to be "hurtful", merely "helpful".



What he said.

No one is going out of their way to be mean.

But I know for a fact that everyone is tired of the hypothetical situations that you ask for answers as to the causation without giving us any details whatsoever. 

We've pointed you in the right direction, if you are going to disregard everything we said besides stating that your scenarios are getting old then that's your prerogative but that's not what was intended by those that posted advice.


----------



## Tigger (May 30, 2012)

musicislife said:


> jeeze didnt realize how hurtful people are on this site...whatever, I just wont post stuff here again...strangers, you win once again :sad:



As I mentioned in the other thread that was closed, look to the other scenarios posted for some detail on how to post a scenario that can be properly answered or at least discussed. If you cannot get this information (i.e. you were passing by) there is no way we can be of any assistance since we have nothing to go off of. If you're curious about say, how heat exhaustion manifests itself, I might suggest doing some independent research. You'll retain that information far better than just being fed it by this forum, and that should really be what your after, right?


----------

